

Text Me a Link - rishi
http://www.gettingmoreawesome.com/2011/05/05/text-me-a-link/

======
Trixcomp
Let us know when you have it done... we'll use it. I think you should include
a referral tracking code and then a simple api call to get those referral
records..

i.e. your js library uses an api key. That api key has a private key that you
can use to query your back in db so that you can pull the records of which
phone number and other referrer trackbacks and generate a unique url for that
txt.

------
buddydvd
Facebook could modify their Send Button widget to let people send links to
their own cell phone or email box without entering any information.

------
ish_ish
I think you'll start to see this more now that Twilio makes it easy to do.

~~~
rishi
Twilio should come out with a library

~~~
justinchen
Ah yeah, a little js snippet that you can drop into any site would be pretty
neat and a nice way for non-devs to integrate the feature.

~~~
yahelc
I guess I have my weekend project. :)

